# Ave Maria - Anthony Sylvestre



## Pianistikboy

Hello, here's my Ave Maria featuring Argentinian - American tenor, Jose Simerilla Romero. I've composed this piece last February. Jose Simerilla Romero is tenor at the Dutch National Opera Studio in Amsterdam for the 2020/2021 season. He has such a beautiful voice, thank you for listening and don't hesitate to give me your impressions.


----------

